# New girl :D



## 321fallen (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey everyone 

I am new here, and in my search for a TT as a second car as I couldn't sell my astra (spent silly money on the car) so less budget but i can be patient when it come so cars  After a 1.8T 225 coupe  Having a 4 year old I couldnt quite get away with the convertible haha.

Hope your all well


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome - hope you find a good one.

As HOggy will tell you, bide your time, plenty out there and just a case of finding the right one.


----------



## 321fallen (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah I am in no rush to buy at the moment, as if i got one now it would be stood still untill Jan anyway. I dont mind one that needs a bit of work ie canbelt or something along those lines if its the right price (cheap) vut thought id join up. Always in my mates TT anyway haha.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------



## amberTT (May 12, 2015)

Hey! Welcome to the forum! I'm looking for a 225 bhp convertible! Thought I would squeeze in the 2 seater before any kids come along! If you see any good roadsters on your search please let me know! Good luck


----------

